# My new 75G discus tank



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Has been struggling with my 108G discus tank since experiencing a hugh water crash 6 weeks ago. Lost about 15 discus but still had 7 left. Many thanks to JOSEPH LEE for his 2 super large alenquer cross after the crash. In view of the small population after the crash in my 108G, the discus lost their sense of security and has been depressed. Last Sunday I made a decision to downsize my remaining 9 discus to a 75G, to re-tighten their community as well as their sense of security. Yesterday, I almost gave up my long time discus keeping, however, I saw a hugh sign of improvement.

So today, I took another big step of re-stocking my now 75G discus tank. Many thanks to April for accommodating my discus needs in a very short notice. Finally, they are all happy again !!!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Peter, do I see crushed coral? I thought that is not good for discus. I am new to discus - just wondering.

Gordon


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Hey Peter, do I see crushed coral? I thought that is not good for discus. I am new to discus - just wondering.
> 
> Gordon


I learnt this from April. Just sprinkle a small amount of crush coral or argonite sand in the bottom, and the PH will stabilize when doing frequent W/C. Sometimes, water crash will cause a hugh PH fluctuation, and discus are very fragile and senitive to changes & fluctuation.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I thought so too and then I read that they like soft water - so low Ca and minerals? Have you try using peat to stabilize at lower pH?


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Blame it on the Olympics. Before the olympics chlorine (except certain parts of the year) was low and PH was low. After the Olympics the water changed.

Discus can do better at very low PH i.e. 6.0. A breeder I picked up my babies from dropped some of his tanks in the 5's. Appearently they are move happier and colourful in the really low PH.

So two schools of thoughts.....one is to age water and drop the ph cheaply using acid (you really have to know what you are doing). Used this for my BB tank for grow out.

Or

keep the PH higher (7.0 to 7.2) so you match the city's water so the PH fluctution is not so drastic.

I run my main tank at 7.2 to 7.3 to prevent them from breeding.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I thought so too and then I read that they like soft water - so low Ca and minerals? Have you try using peat to stabilize at lower pH?


For fully grown adults, low PH will bring out their colors more, however, if the discus are still developing, low PH might affect their growth, with low Ca & minerals, just like human beings.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

That's why you feed them food with high calcium and high mineral.

Low PH only takes out the KH (buffer). GH is where the calcium and mineral resides...similar in the shrimp tanks.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thank Peter, Kevin. Lots to learn. Lots of work.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

BTW - Nice tank and pics Peter. I'm glad you didn't give up.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your losses Peter. Sometimes stuff like this happens to us hang in there this will just make you a better discus keeper. I went through the same thing last year. Almost gave up on discus too. 
I gave up discus 3 months ago to try salt. To get away from the routinely water changes and all. But now I would say IM BACK! just 3 months can't get way from them. 
It's tough loosing discus the only upside of it is you could add some more


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

MadgicBug said:


> I run my main tank at 7.2 to 7.3 to prevent them from breeding.


My discus breed in straight tap water with prime. Don't know what the PH is as I haven't checked in over a year.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for your comfort & encouragement !!!! Kevin & Mello

I am now using a 55G barrel to age water only for discus W/C. The rest of my other fish are fine with straight tap water W/C.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

target said:


> My discus breed in straight tap water with prime. Don't know what the PH is as I haven't checked in over a year.


Hi Daniel:

I think our water comes out generally close to 7. I runs my water through a carbon filter straight in the tank. But then I am a lazy fish keeper


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

MadgicBug said:


> I run my main tank at 7.2 to 7.3 to prevent them from breeding.


Hi Kevin,

My mating pair is currently breeding at tap water PH, with prime + salt.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Does salt help with breeding?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I keep my discus in 6.8pH and use prime during water changes, but I am no Discus expert.

I also have some aragonite sand in the bottom of my 125Gallon tank (discus conversion in progress). The sand is mainly a residue from my african setup. I am thinking of using peat to stabilize the pH instead of aragonite/crushed coral. This way the pH is stable on the low side...the only problem is that peat makes the water more tea color and I dont know if I want that... I guess the key is "stable pH"

BTW Peter, I am really glad that you decided to stick with the Discus and the fact that they are all happy again. If you ever decide to downsize, I want first dibs on the alenquer crosses


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I do 90 percent water change straight from the tap+ prime all the time. My san merah pair i had before breed and had wrigglers straight tap waterchange.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Great to see you stick it out Peter. My discus are breeding at a ph of 5.5. I'm using water straight out of the tap. too Right now I have 4 males fighting over 2 females .


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> I do 90 percent water change straight from the tap+ prime all the time. My san merah pair i had before breed and had wrigglers straight tap waterchange.





bonsai dave said:


> Great to see you stick it out Peter. My discus are breeding at a ph of 5.5. I'm using water straight out of the tap. too Right now I have 4 males fighting over 2 females .


Thanks, Dave & Mello !!!!

I was doing W/C every third day straight from tap water until my discus all got sick one day, and I did another W/C the next day but they got worse.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Peter absolutely beautiful discus!! What a wonderful job your doing.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Peter. Still lots of room in that tank 

I do 2 X 50% water changes daily(or rather just take the water level down 1/2 way, refill and repeat) and just add prime. Discus and Plecos are just fine


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

I read the triggers are for breeding big water change and low PH. I only do around 15% gals of water each week

When I keep my PH at 7.2 - 4 there is less fighting and no shaking.

When my my CO2 tank runs low (releases more CO2, because of the valve designs) my PH drops to the high 6's and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

MadgicBug said:


> When my my CO2 tank runs low (releases more CO2, because of the valve designs) my PH drops to the high 6's and all hell breaks loose.


If that happens you could run into a end of tank dump. You should investigate into a low pressure regulator or a different needle valve. My tanks hold steady until it's < 200 psi.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Looking good Peter. Still lots of room in that tank
> 
> I do 2 X 50% water changes daily(or rather just take the water level down 1/2 way, refill and repeat) and just add prime. Discus and Plecos are just fine


Thanks, Joseph !!!!

Thanks for inviting me to view your amazing top class discus tank. 2 x 50% W/C daily. This is why your discus all coloring up nicely & HUGH !!!!
Too bad I dont trust the Richmond tap water anymore.

Yes, I can probably add a few more discus in my 75G. Let me know when you are changing your stocks !!!!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Two weeks in their new 75G tank. Most of the remaining survivors from their last water crash have recovered from their depression, and eating well now.
All W/Cs were from aging water, every 3 to 4 days.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Some random pictures taken tonite.


----------

